# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Some of My Poems

## ViceOfFire

Hi there, I figured I'd share a few of my poems here. Let me know what you think, it would be greatly appreciated.  I am not in mental anguish of any kind, I just write about what I want.  These poems are not necessarily an extension of my emotions.


---------------------------------------------------------------

Stained with blood, marked with death,
dripping, oozing, no life left.
Riddled with cuts, marks and bruises,
sinking deeper with each breath she loses.

Soiled clothes, worn, torn and tattered.
Bloodstained remains slashed and scattered.
Sow them up, piece them together,
and reminisce for what could have lasted forever.

Nothing lasts forever, it's all a fucking lie,
happy for a time, then curl up and die.
Happiness is fleeting, and pain never-ending,
So stop the faking and end the pretending.

Try and avoid the pain, but all in vain,
wake up from your dreaming, your love is slain.
Terror and horror fill his face,
as he struggles to come to terms with what took place

Swallowing razorblades just to feel
some satisfaction in the cold, hard steel.
Pain is okay, a selfish solution,
where she once lay, he lies in conclusion.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Betwixt damp skies and barren souls, the rain of love resides.
Those red drops fall to fill that hole, when the heart begins to cry.

They don't always fall in place, though you can't help but admire
the beauty they display, and the quench of your desire.

Those drops will fall, and when they do, make sure she won't get wet.
For if she saw them fall from you, then she might not forget.

Rain is mutual, it involves two bodies, and love a two-way street.
You can't just sit, sit and wait for it to pound around your feet.

Should the ground not rush to meet the tides, would it be satisfied?
Just as this is, you should not assume, but still in wait you lie.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Should our paths cross again, someday, I wonder who you'd be?
When your best dreams are nightmares, do you dream of me?
Should I see you in the darkness, would you be my guiding light?
Would you be the glowing spark, to brighten up my night?

All these things you wish for me, which of them are you?
If we were, for just one day, would best things come in twos?
If opposites attract, would you laugh when I cry?
But after all, Im mortal, in the end I live to die.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Weeping, sorrow congregates around my withered roots
For the love relinquished, trampled underfoot.
Branches once abounding, vivid with life,
Now smote in the wind, are livid and trite.

Reminiscent of your lies, my weakened heart carries on.
Look to the sky, to the cloud we were married on.
Once, those lips, kissed me with the kiss of death.
Now, with a dying cry, there is no life left.

wallowing in pain, I sink, amidst my dying screams.
Despairing, I lie slain, your face invades my dreams.
What once brought joy, now brings me to my grave.
Redemption a farce, I cannot be saved.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Here are a few of the poems I've written, most of which I wrote ages ago.  If you liked them I'm open to posting more, but I'd like to get some thoughts (:

----------

